# toshiba spa40



## micky0121 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,
Got a problem with my second hand spa40, I cannot find out if it has a soundcard , tried sysoft sandra to no avail , also tried other ways of searching , does this computer have a built in sound card if so why will system not find it ?. can get no sound even though there are two speakers ontop of keyboard .Help Pleaseray:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Micky
Check that it's enabled in BIOS.
Are there any yellow warning signs/alerts in Device Manager?

There are different specs of A40, is this yours.....
http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....e.do?PRODUCT_ID=94118&DISC_MODEL=1&service=UK

If so click on the Drivers link and download and install the Sound Driver.
If not, go back a page to the Support Section then choose the Discontinued Products, then Satellite Pro, then the A40 entry that fits your spec.


----------



## micky0121 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks will try the Bios,Though not sure how to get into it on this laptop.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, download the manual and see if it's yours.....
http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_manuals.jsp?service=UK
Does it not tell during startup how to enter setup? Press F12 to Enter Setup, or something like that?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

You can access the BIOS (on all Toshiba laptops) by keeping the Escape key pressed while the red 'TOSHIBA' comes onto the screen at power-up or re-boot.

This download will tell you what hardware you have on your laptop.....
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## Muhammad Mobeen (Nov 11, 2008)

I am facing the problem that when i switch my laptop from charger to battery it halts i am very warried about it plz help me


----------

